# jdm headlights



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

these lights are off the jap version lucino which are H4 bulbs and should bolt right in http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=23922&highlight=lucino ( they should be down the page a little) i really want these projectors more than the ones u can get over here









and this is something to look at too. the new VE engines. 

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=18317

http://asia.vtec.net/side/ek9vzr/


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Those are tight. Yeah I too would much rather have those then the ones we have over here.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the grill is nice...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow, I like that one car a lot, with the 3 space bumper and that grill and the hoodscoop and the lights and all that, WOW


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

if you look closer u can tell that it is a right side driver too.. im really impressed by the new VE engines that work like vtec but still respond to bolt ons better. i think instead of doing a turbo engine i might do VE instead due to the long run use. but i want to know if someguy in the states is getting these headlights cause i havent seen any around yet


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i found this too.. i want the projectors clear corners and grill and bumper
http://www.nissan.co.jp/COMPASS/LUCINO_NEW/htmls/car2/car-large.html


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I cant get the first set of pics...But I see the Blue Lucino---I would take that whole front end too!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats the same headlight I have...its just black. And it has a cover on it....like a eyelid. I wanted to do mine like that...but I dont have a spare set to use while these are out.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I want that grill, and the lights, and the whole car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it looks like the G20 headlights now.. the G20 headlight and turn signals. the ones on the new ones the 2000 and above G20.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *it looks like the G20 headlights now.. the G20 headlight and turn signals. the ones on the new ones the 2000 and above G20. *


Yeah thats exactly wut I was thinking....It looks alot like the G20 heads--the new 02s come with a black housing just like that..

I love it....that looks real GOOD!!!

Andre where did u Get these? Are those the crystal heads from NIs-Knacks???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

andre, where did you get yours?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *andre, where did you get yours? *


And how much were they?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think he pulled if off a website from australia.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh also, andre, those pulsar headlamps (pic above) are a bit more rounded on the inside top. do they fit ok? is there any gap?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine are the Nis-Knacks ones. You are right 1997ga16de, those are different...rounded on the top, even without the eyebrows. Those specific ones would leave a gap.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

speaking on Nis Knacks.. are they still in business? 
last time i heard they went out of business.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm...
Well about 4 weeks ago I mailordered some stealth corners from them and they came last week, so I doubt they are out of business.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm... 

i was wondering if that G20 1 peice will fit on my car. if it will fit with small grill modification them i might get those with HID's


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

A G20 head will fit with sum slight modification...I saw it on a 200sx already...

Im still considering it but I dunno if it would be worth it. Id get the new 02 ones that come with a black housing.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that black car above is a N15 pulsar. basically the headlights will fit with that slight gap up top but they look really good. I found a used parts company that has them, but good luck paying for shipping from New Zealand.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah the g20 lights with the black are cool... i wish nis knacks would make something like that..


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ive really given up on Nis-Knacks already....I mean I know they rebuilding but DAMN its been way too long....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah richard had allot of plans for the b14 but i don't think that they are making anything anymore...it really sucks...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *A G20 head will fit with sum slight modification...I saw it on a 200sx already...
> 
> Im still considering it but I dunno if it would be worth it. Id get the new 02 ones that come with a black housing. *



but is the 02 ones 1 peice like Nis Knacks? and also my car is golden silver color will it look good with black housing? iono..


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Its a just a one piece head light. Um I dunno about how it would look with your color car. But keep in mind this is a stock headlight for new G20s so they put them with every color the car comes in..

I have to decide wut IM gonna do soon--I just dont know>>>>


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well it looks nice 1 peice.


----------

